# Free Dick



## granfire (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey, get your mind out of the gutter!
http://www.openculture.com/2012/01/free_stories_by_philip_k_dick.html

free downloads.


----------



## K-man (Dec 7, 2013)

OK. I must confess you got my attention. I just assumed it was the spotted variety.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 7, 2013)

That's quite something...  Comic books but these ones have significant literature.  Aside from its for fun reading it could also be seen as educational.  That seems like an interesting find...


----------

